# freebsd-update



## Brutanas (Mar 3, 2018)

Hello,

I have installed FreeBSD 11.1-STABLE
Can I use freebsd-update fetch ? or is just to upgrade in case of RELEASE ?

Thanks.


----------



## ldgc (Mar 3, 2018)

Please read freebsd-update(8)


----------



## scottro (Mar 3, 2018)

I believe it doesn't work in STABLE, only RELEASE.  Check the description part of the man page.


----------



## Minbari (Mar 3, 2018)

> The *freebsd-update* tool is	used to	fetch, install,	and rollback binary
> updates to	the FreeBSD base system.  Note that updates are	only available
> if	they are being built for the FreeBSD release and architecture being
> used; in particular, the FreeBSD Security Team only builds	updates	for
> ...


----------



## Brutanas (Mar 3, 2018)

Many thanks!


----------



## ShelLuser (Mar 3, 2018)

STABLE isn't really a stable environment but a "less than bleeding edge" developer snapshot. If you want the regular experience (such as freebsd-update) you're much better off using RELEASE.

The other aspect to keep in mind is that because STABLE is a developer snapshot the risk of running into bugs is much higher. Therefor it's really advisable not to use it unless you have a broad and basic understanding of some of the FreeBSD inner workings.


----------



## scottro (Mar 3, 2018)

I post this one frequently--an article by Fred Cash, explaining the difference.  Written back around FreeBSD-4,5, and 6.x, but still relevant.  

http://srobb.net/release.html


----------

